
Show HN: Running stuff when needed - zzarcon
https://medium.com/@devlucky/running-stuff-when-needed-fb13d48dc137
======
stephenr
Run some command when some prerequisite files change.

Isn't that _literally_ what make does?

~~~
zzarcon
Not sure if I understand the question. Can you please elaborate? Thanks!

~~~
stephenr
Make is an existing, well documented tool that exists _specifically_ to build
targets (run commands) only when the prerequisites for that target have
changed.

My "question" was rhetorical. The implied actual question is "why this, when
make exists".

------
aryamaan
Pardon my ignorance but can't the same thing be achieved with git hooks?

~~~
zzarcon
Yeah! You can enforce that using git hooks, but you will still need to place
some logic to check which files has been changed right and what to do in those
scenarios

------
brudgers
repository, [https://github.com/zzarcon/run-
when](https://github.com/zzarcon/run-when)

